# Mini roth?



## jbp63 (May 21, 2010)

Has anyone heard of breeding being done to create mini roths and can provide links/photos/dimensions? Does wilhelminae x roth produce a small plant and flower? Thanks in advance.
John


----------



## valenzino (May 21, 2010)

jbp63 said:


> Has anyone heard of breeding being done to create mini roths and can provide links/photos/dimensions? Does wilhelminae x roth produce a small plant and flower? Thanks in advance.
> John



I never heard about mini-roths breeding but I know for shure that there are around mini roths....immagine that are from wild...seen some around the world,and found them very nice,but always very low flower count.
Instead of whill. i will search for gardinerii...there are different dimensions,and some are clumbing very nicely.


----------



## goldenrose (May 21, 2010)

I believe, wilhelminae x roth = William Ambler. I have a couple of WA x's, they're not small & the WA I've seen were not small.


----------



## emydura (May 21, 2010)

Yes, William Amblers are not miniatures. But they sure are nice. One of the best roth hybrids IMHO.

David


----------



## goldenrose (May 22, 2010)

I agree David - I've been impressed by WAs.
Roth 'Noyo'AM/AOS is small, plant size & to my knowledge probably jungle collected.
Dark Chocolate is suppose to be compact but it's a sib of Borneo Dark, which to my understanding is not compact, so one may need to look at sibs & parents size.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (May 27, 2010)

Mmm not sure, but Orchids Inn has several roths crosses that are 'SUPPOSED" to be much more compact than average roths. Its all depends on the clone and culture. I managed to bloom my PEOY with 16" LS, and my Lefty Kei (WA x sand) is almost 3' LS n still haven't bloom yet. 

It will be nice to have mini roths thou.


----------



## paphiness (Jun 23, 2010)

I've always wanted a small roth, and have thought many times about how to go about getting one, or getting *to* one through breeding. I heard once from Norito Hasegawa that he'd seen a compact roth, but when I asked him about it in more detail, it turns out he was referring to a roth that was simply a bit more compact than others.

Creating mini-roths would be fantastic, but unfortunately, would require a great deal of work from scratch. If you were going to stay completely within the species, you'd have to find roths that are small and compact to begin with. I can say that in the sib crosses I've seen, there are always a few smaller ones, but I would suspect that these smaller ones are the runts of the litter and will grow more slowly as well. Current breeding directions push bigger flowers, rather than smaller plants, since it is the flower which is the driver behind roth prices, so you would definitely be swimming against the tide by trying to get small plants out of the progeny of the many current roth crosses.

Per goldenrose's comment above -- I happen to have a plant of which 'Noyo' was the parent. It is compact, but very, very slow growing. I've had seedlings mature faster than this plant has put out a new leaf. Maybe it just doesn't like my conditions, I'm not sure...

If you were seeking to create a roth-like plant, then going with the wilhelminiae hybrid approach is a good one. I'm sure it could be done given enough generations and selection, but I suppose you'd have to have great amounts of patience and persistence in equal measure.


----------

